# FIGHTING OUT OF AN ATTACK (PISTOL DRILL)



## Diamondback 2/2 (Feb 5, 2008)

*FIGHTING OUT OF AN ATTACK (PISTOL DRILL)*

*Equipment: *1 target, duct tape, index card, ear protection, eye protection, 100 rounds, carry pistol, carry holster, magazine pouches, and three magazines.

*Range set up:* Use duct tape on a B27 type target, one strip of tape simulating the spine, one strip of tape simulating the pelvic bone, and a index card simulating the kill box for head. Set the target 3 yards from firing line, and ensure you have the ability to move left or right. (Inform all personal on range of the drill you will be conducting)

*Course of fire:* This drill is based off 7 steps, to build the steps in to muscle memory. Use a step 1 through 7 approach, until you feel comfortable with the drill. (This drill should be conducted with two people, 1 shooter and 1 couch) The couch will give the shooter commands of “one” “two” “three” and so on, until the shooter has displayed proficiency through all steps. Once the shooter is proficient, the coach will give one simple command of “GUN” or “KNIFE”. The shooter will react to the command and execute all steps of the drill at the shooters own speed. The course of fire will always start in an interview stance.

*Step 1: *Shooter grasps pistol in holster with firing hand and disengages retention device, non firing hand makes a fist and is placed center of chest.

*Step 2:* Shooter side steps one step (lift or right) pulls pistol out of holster to a combat tuck, firing one shot to the spine of the target.

*Step 3:* Shooter side steps one step, goes to a two handed grip. As the shooter pushes the pistol out, the shooter fires one shot to the spine of the target as soon as the shooter picks up the front sight post.

*Step 4:* Shooter side steps one step, and fires one shot to the kill box (index card) of the target.

*Step 5: *Shooter fires 2 shot’s (controlled pair) to the pelvic bone of target.

*Step 6:* Shooter goes to a two-handed retention grip (position SUL) and takes one step backward from the target.

*Step 7:* Shooter performs a scan of the area (scan down scan) for other threats.

*Scoring: *Pass/ Fail should be determined by time and accuracy, the shooter should achieve 1 shot to the spine, 1 shot to the kill box, and both shots to the pelvic bone. The drill should take no longer then 3 seconds from start to finish, and step 5 should be completed with in no longer then 2 seconds.

*Purpose:* The purpose of this drill is to simulate fighting out of a close quarter’s attack. Using normal equipment, allowing the shooter to build speed through muscle memory. It help the shooter build skill level in drawing from the holster, retaining the weapon close to the shooter while firing, and incorporating movement to reduce the threats ability to attack the shooter. This drill can be modified to fit a tactical environment, as well as police traffic stop situation. The application of target areas are designed, so that the shooter will fire a total of 5 rounds in vital areas of the target. The spine hits will cause permeate destruction to the nerve system of the threat. The kill box shot will kill the threat, causing all normal functions of the threat to stop. The pelvic shot’s will cause the threat to be forced down, and or collapse.

*Warning: this drill should be conducted closest to the back stop side of a pistol range. Movement should be conducted so that rounds fired will impact in the down range back stop and the side wall back stop. All shooting drills conducted on a community range should be approved by the range master/ range manager.*


----------



## car (Feb 5, 2008)

Saw a similar target set-up in the shoot houses at Udari when my LRS boys were doing room clearing drills.


----------



## The91Bravo (Feb 6, 2008)

Thanks for the setup.. I am printing this and intend on using it on my next trip out to the sticks....

'preciate it

Steve


----------

